# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Schreiben verschwunden

## Monikaneu

Hallo,

ichn habe eben eine Antwort (erste Hilfe/ersterRat) zum Thema "warum noch Biopsie" verfasst und abgeschickt. Ich kann die Antwort nicht sehen, ist Sie überhaupt angekommen?

Liebe Grüße
Monika

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Monika,

Dein Beitrag scheint nicht angekommen zu sein, ich kann Dir aber nicht sagen, was da passiert sein könnte.

Ralf

----------

